# Leyes de Murphy



## MaMu (Sep 29, 2005)

Por Dios!!!

A mi me pasa nada más!!!

*La última mecha (broca) que te queda de 1 mm se te partirá faltándote solo 3 agujeros para finalizar el impreso *

  y bueno, me lo tenia que tomar con un poco de humor.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Jaja, a mi también me paso y de paso un domingo donde no encuentras ningún comercio abierto, y tenia que entregar el circuito a primera hora el lunes!!, me toco abrir los agujeros con la punta de un compás.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 29, 2005)

Como este post se puede convertir en un repositorio de versiones de leyes no enunciadas de Murphy, voy a agregar una...

*La respuesta correcta que necesitabas para impresionar al profesor y que habías preguntado en el foro, la obtendrás luego de la próxima clase. En esa clase levantaste la mano y respondiste muy seguro con la respuesta incorrecta que te habían "posteado" el día anterior.*

Saludos.

Nota: Así es que revisen el foro con mayor frecuencia....


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 8, 2006)

y yo me animo con algunas ....

*Un soldador caliente tiene exactamente la misma apariencia que un soldador frio. 

    Una vez quitado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa, para revisar el fusible, se descubrirá que el cable de alimentación estaba desconectado. 
    Una vez colocado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa; encontrara debajo del diagrama, el fusible que quitó para revisar.
*

.... estas leyes se aplican a principiantes y avanzados ....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 8, 2006)

wyr3x dijo:
			
		

> *Un soldador caliente tiene exactamente la misma apariencia que un soldador frio.*



Buenisimo!!!


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 8, 2006)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Buenisimo!!!



gracias! ... pero lo peor es que es muy en serio   .... quien siga teniendo huellas digitales reconocibles que avise , no es mi caso tenerlas....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 8, 2006)

wyr3x dijo:
			
		

> ... pero lo peor es que es muy en serio



 Por eso lo decía, nada mas ayer me pegue una buena quemada!!!


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 8, 2006)

...justo me acaban de pasar otra ley interezante ... pero mas relacionada a los usuarios de los aparatos que, con todo empeño, nosotros armamos para subsistir (y a veces para divertirnos ...): 

* El 50% de los usuarios de aparatos electrónicos solo lee las instrucciones después de haber estropeado el equipo con su uso indebido, el otro 50% ni aun así las lee
...y si Usted es el cliente, una garantía de sesenta días es la promesa de que el aparato dejara de funcionar el día sexagésimo primero, pero no por culpa de nosotros .... 
*


----------



## Chris897 (Feb 27, 2007)

jajajaa muy wenas todas en especial el de la mecha que siempre se rompe cuando tamos por terminar...y el de un soldador frio tiene la misma apariencia que un solador caliente..DDDDDDD

son todas realmente serias y a todos nos pasaron alguna vez


----------



## juanpastsierra (Feb 28, 2007)

wyr3x dijo:
			
		

> ...justo me acaban de pasar otra ley interezante ... pero mas relacionada a los usuarios de los aparatos que, con todo empeño, nosotros armamos para subsistir (y a veces para divertirnos ...):
> 
> * El 50% de los usuarios de aparatos electrónicos solo lee las instrucciones después de haber estropeado el equipo con su uso indebido, el otro 50% ni aun así las lee
> ...y si Usted es el cliente, una garantía de sesenta días es la promesa de que el aparato dejara de funcionar el día sexagésimo primero, pero no por culpa de nosotros ....
> *



Muy cierto wyr3x, en mi caso acostumbro a no leer las instrucciones del todo, y despues vienen los lamentos.

Saludos.


----------



## eidtech (Mar 1, 2007)

_*"Cuando hayas descargado las 35 de 36 partes de un programa en Rapishare(o similares) te daras cuenta que ya han eliminado la numero 36"*_


----------



## MaRveLsHiNe (Mar 12, 2007)

*Solo cuando hayas terminado de montar tu circuito en Orcad y vayas a simularlo te daras cuenta de que NINGUNA de las librerias que has usado vale para Pspice*


----------



## asdrojas (Abr 18, 2007)

Siempre que hagas un programa en Matlab, la primera compilación siempre arroja errores.

Si armas un montaje y te funciona, no lo mejores porque se te puede quemar.

Efecto lock: Tienes un montaje y lo guardas, puede que el dia sgte cuando se lo muestre al profesor no te funcione.

Si funciona la simulación, no necesariamente funciona en la práctica.


----------



## Transeunte (Jun 9, 2007)

para eviar estas leyes la primera ley del técnico debe ser siempre.... "si funciona no lo toques!!!!"
Por cierto bueniiiiiiisimo el del soldador... 

Mi pequeña aportación. *La gravedad de la averia es directamente proporcional a la prisa que tengas por llegar a casa. Y esta se agravará aun más si se trata de un viernes por la tarde.*


----------



## Dano (Jun 13, 2007)

Transeunte dijo:
			
		

> para eviar estas leyes la primera ley del técnico debe ser siempre.... "si funciona no lo toques!!!!"
> Por cierto bueniiiiiiisimo el del soldador...
> 
> Mi pequeña aportación. *La gravedad de la averia es directamente proporcional a la prisa que tengas por llegar a casa. Y esta se agravará aun más si se trata de un viernes por la tarde.*



Sin palabras, genial  

Saludos


----------



## mroe- (Jul 30, 2007)

No me puedo parar de reir

"Un soldador caliente tiene exactamente la misma apariencia que un soldador frio."

Las veces que me habra pasado.

Saludos

mroe-


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 26, 2007)

Tengo la electronica como hobbie, pero me imagino que a muchos les pasó:

"Te das cuenta de que no le pusiste el capuchon al jack de conexion, justo despues de haber terminado de soldarlo"

P/D: La del soldador es genial!!!!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 26, 2007)

aakd18 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo la electronica como hobbie, pero me imagino que a muchos les pasó:
> 
> "Te das cuenta de que no le pusiste el capuchon al jack de conexion, justo despues de haber terminado de soldarlo"
> 
> P/D: La del soldador es genial!!!!!




  Esa pasa siempre! y con todos los cables!

Increible


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 26, 2007)

Aca les paso este link de wikipedia. Disfrutenlo   

http://es.wikiquote.org/wiki/Murphy

Les dejo mi preferida: *Si existe la posibilidad de que varias cosas vayan mal, la que cause más perjuicios será la única que vaya mal*

Salu2


----------



## VichoT (Ago 27, 2007)

Holas. esta es una de mis favoritas....

"En cuanto se ponga a hacer algo, se dará cuenta de que hay otra cosa que debería haber hecho antes."

con esta tb me identifico y debo decirlo ..es muy fustrante 


			
				MaMu dijo:
			
		

> *La última mecha (broca) que te queda de 1 mm se te partirá faltándote solo 3 agujeros para finalizar el impreso *


 y porsupuesto esta:



			
				wyr3x dijo:
			
		

> *Un soldador caliente tiene exactamente la misma apariencia que un soldador frio.
> *



BYE!


----------



## Ingeniero César Barrios (Sep 29, 2007)

*Todos los proyectos sufren de alergia a los profesores (Funcionan siempre, y cuando llega la sustentacion, les da el patatus)*


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

Cual es el colmo de un electricista? 


que no le sigan la corriente!COMO SELECCIONAR UN GERENTE 

a) Ponga unos cien ladrillos sin ningún orden particular en un cuarto que además de la puerta sólo tenga una ventana 

b) Luego meta dos o tres candidatos en el cuarto y cierre la puerta. 

c) Déjelos solos, regrese 6 horas después y proceda a analizar la situación. 


• Si están contando los ladrillos, póngalos en el departamento de contabilidad. 

• Si los están recontando, póngalos en auditoria. 

• Si han vuelto un lío el lugar con los ladrillos, póngalos en ingeniería. 

• Si están acomodando los ladrillos de un modo raro, póngalos en soporte. 

• Si se están tirando los ladrillos, póngalos en operaciones. 

• Si están durmiendo, póngalos en seguridad. 

• Si rompieron los ladrillos en pedacitos, póngalos en sistemas. 

• Si están sentados sin hacer nada, póngalos en recursos humanos. 

• Si dicen que han probado varias combinaciones, aunque no han movido un solo ladrillo, póngalos en Marketing o ventas. 

• Si están mirando por la ventana, póngalos en planificación estratégica. 

• Si están conversando y no han movido un solo ladrillo, ¡¡¡felicítelos y póngalos en la gerencia!
-Si juegan una carrera un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio ¿Quién gana? 
- El de germanio, por que es mejor conductor. 


¿Qué le dijo un superconductor a otro? 
¡Qué frío hace! no resisto más. 


Seis pasos para reparar fallas 
1. Aproxímese a la unidad descompuesta. Esto dará la idea de que usted conoce algo. Esto también impresionará a cualquiera que esté mirando, y si la unidad de repente empieza a funcionar usted tendrá el crédito de su reparación. Si este paso falla proceda al segundo paso. 
2. Muéstrele el manual de instrucciones a la unidad. Esto hará que la unidad asuma que usted tiene algo de familiar con las fuentes del saber. Este paso debería solucionar la falla, sino proceda al tercer paso. 
3. En una forma potente recite la ley de ohm a la unidad, esto le demostrará más allá de toda sombra de duda que usted sabe algo. Este es un paso drástico y sólo debe ser intentado después de que los dos primeros fallen. 
4. Golpee la unidad suavemente. Esto puede requerir una caída de uno a dos metros, preferiblemente en un piso de concreto. Sin embargo usted debería ser cuidadoso, bajo ningún concepto debería dañar el piso. Aún así, este es un paso sumamente drástico, y si este falla no hay nada que hacer, pero proceda al paso cinco. 
5. Agregue un transistor. Esto probará que usted está familiarizado con su diseño. También le dará una carga adicional a llevar, y usted incrementa su ventaja. Si estos cinco pasos fallan usted deberá proceder al más drástico de todos. Este paso rara vez es necesario y debe ser usado solamente como solución. 
6. ¡¡APRENDA!

Un alemán, un francés, un inglés, y un mexicano comentan sobre un cuadro de 
Adán y Eva en el Paraíso. 

El alemán dice: 


-Miren que perfección de cuerpos: ella esbelta y espigada, él con ese 
cuerpo atlético, los músculos perfilados. Deben de ser alemanes! 

Inmediatamente, el francés reaccionó: 


-No lo creo. Es claro el erotismo que se desprende de ambas figuras. 
ella tan femenina.el tan masculino. Saben que pronto llegará la 
tentación.Deben ser franceses! 

Moviendo negativamente la cabeza el ingles comenta: 


- Para nada. Noten. la serenidad de sus rostros, la delicadeza de la 
pose,la sobriedad del gesto.Sólo pueden ser ingleses. 

Después de unos segundos más de contemplación el mexicano exclama: 

- No estoy de acuerdo. Miren bien: no tienen ropa, no tienen zapatos,no 
tienen casa, sólo tienen una pinche manzana para comer y esta prohibida, 
no protestan y todavía piensan los muy cabrones,que están en el 
Paraíso. esos gueyes solo pueden ser Mexicanos! 

Se murió un ingeniero y se fue al cielo. 

Sabido es que los ingenieros, por su honestidad, siempre van al cielo. San Pedro buscó en su archivo, pero últimamente andaba un poco desorganizado y no encontró su expediente en la maraña de papeles, así que le dijo: "Lo lamento, no estás en listas.". De modo que el ingeniero se fue a la puerta del infierno y le dieron albergue y alojamiento inmediatamente. 

Poco tiempo pasó y el ingeniero se cansó de padecer las miserias del infierno, y se puso a diseñar y construir mejoras. Con el paso del tiempo, ya tenían ISO 9000, sistema de monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, redes de telecomunicaciones, programas de mantenimiento preventivo, sistemas de control visual, sistemas de detección de incendios, termostatos digitales, etc., etc., etc. . y el ingeniero se ganó muy buena reputación. 

Un día Dios llamó al diablo por teléfono y -con tono de sospecha- le preguntó: 

"¿Y qué?. ¿cómo están por allí en el infierno?" 

"¡Estamos a todo lujo! Tenemos ISO 9000, sistema de monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, Internet, etc. Oye, apunta mi dirección: eldiablofeliz@infierno.com Y no sé cuál será la próxima 
sorpresa del ingeniero!". 

"¿Qué?, ¿Qué?. ¿Tienes un ingeniero allí?. Eso es un error, nunca debió haber llegado ahí un ingeniero. Los ingenieros siempre van al cielo, eso está escrito y resuelto ya. ¡Me lo mandas inmediatamente!". 

"¡Ni loco!. Me gusta tener un ingeniero en la organización. y me voy a quedar con él eternamente". 

"Mándamelo o. ¡te demandaré!". Y el diablo, con la vista nublada por la tremenda carcajada que soltó, le contestó a Dios: 

"Ah, ¿Sí?. y por curiosidad. ¿de dónde vas a sacar un abogado?". 


>--------------------------------------------------------------- 
¿Cuál es la mejor universidad del mundo?
- Aerolineas Argentinas - . ¿Por qué? 
- Porque en Argentina son barrenderos, cajeros de banco o secretarias y cuando llegan al exterior son directores de cine, profesores de literatura o psicoanalistas

Un día común. una charla conyugal: 
- Querido, hay que arreglar el lavamanos. 
- Nena ubicate, yo no soy plomero.soy ingeniero. 
- Querido, no sirven las lamparas. 
- Ubicate, yo no soy electricista.soy ingeniero. 
- Querido hay que recortar el jardín. 
- Ubicate, yo no soy jardinero.soy ingeniero. 
Un día llega el esposo a la casa y encuentra el jardín recortado, las luces funcionando, el lavamanos arreglado y le dice a la esposa: 
- Nena, quien arreglo todo esto? 
- Pues, el vecino del lado. 
- Caramba y te tuvo que haber cobrado mucho dinero, verdad? 
- No, solo me ofreció dos opciones de pago: 1) que le hiciera un pastel de manzana o 2) que tuviera sexo con él. 
- Ajá, ¿y salió rico el pastel de manzana? 
- Nene, ubicate, yo no soy repostera.


Ensamblado

· Si un proyecto requiere de "n" componentes, la disponibilidad será de "n-1". 
· Las partes intercambiables no lo serán. 
· Partes que no deberán ni podrán ser armadas indebidamente, lo serán. 
· La pieza más delicada se caerá. 
· El manual de armado y/u operación se botará con el material de embalaje. El recolector habrá pasado 5 minutos antes su carrera al deposito de basura. 
· La necesidad de una modificación de diseño de mayor entidad aumenta a medida de irse completando el armado y cableado de la unidad. 
· Un componente seleccionado al azar de un grupo con una confiabilidad del 99%, pertenecerá al 1%. 
· La disponibilidad de un componente es inversamente proporcional a su necesidad. 
· De necesitarse una resistencia (o condensador) de determinado valor, no se encontrará. Más aún, no se podrá lograr mediante ninguna combinación serie o paralelo. 
· Todo cable cortado a la medida será demasiado corto. 
· Si los cables se pueden conectar de dos o más formas diferentes, la primera de ellas, es la que causa más daños. 
· Los miliamperímetros serán conectados en paralelo, y los voltímetros en serie con la fuente de poder. 

Leyes de murphy 

Generales. 
· Ley de Engli para máquinas eléctricas: Funcionaría mejor si lo enchufara. 
· Cuando empiezas a desmontar un aparato, quitándole los tornillos, ten por seguro que el último se te va a resistir y tendrás que volver a atornillar aquellos que has sacado. 
· Fusible: Disyuntor desmocrónico diferencial cuya única misión es ser protejido por el circuito que lo contiene. 
· En Electrónica, los semiconductores son los mejores dispositivos para protejer la integridad de los fusibles. 
· Un soldador caliente tiene exactamente la misma apariencia que un soldador frio. 
· Si montas y desmontas un aparato el suficiente número de veces, acabarás por tener dos aparatos, tristemente, distintos del original. 
· En general, las averias se vuelven a manifestar cuando se tiene la seguridad de que todo estaba correcto, es decir, cuando ya se han guardado las herramientas. 
· La experiencia aumenta proporcionalmente con el número de circuitos que uno estropea. 
· Si un equipo se avería, seguro que se ha roto la pieza más cara. 
· Si los cables se pueden conectar de dos formas distintas, la primera fundirá los plomos. 
· Sea x(t) un condensador electrolítico. No importa cuán te esmeres en la corroboración analítica y geométrica de cuál de las dos patas es más larga, pues al final siempre se pondrá con la polarización inversa y explotará. 
· Segunda parte: La probabilidad de acertar cuáles son la base, el emisor y el colector en un transistor, aún con ayuda del catálogo, es inversamente proporcional al número de huecos de la parte P multiplicado por el número de terminales del dispositivo, o lo que es lo mismo, 3. 
· La probabilidad de perder un componente es directamente proporcional a la importancia de éste en el sistema, e inversamente proporcional al tamaño del mismo. 
· Siempre que haces un cable RS232, el pin 2 está donde debería estar el 3. 
· Moraleja: Ponlo siempre al revés y te darás cuenta que la ley se sigue cumpliendo. 
· Si cae el destornillador dentro de un aparato, lo hará sobre el componente más frágil o, en su defecto, en él mas caro, y además en el sitio más inaccesible. 
· El soldador es un dispositivo que obstinadamente se volverá hacia el lado donde es seguro que algo se queme. 
· Siempre se estropea aquel componente del que no tenemos repuesto. 
· Al montar un equipo previamente desmontado, siempre sobran tornillos. 
· Un fusible de 25 pesetas siempre tiene una máquina de varios millones que lo protege contra todo tipo de averías. 
· Haces copias en cinta? Tírala. Total cuando vayas a usarla te dará error de lectura. 
· Los conductores que se emplean para el cableado, que se habían cortado previamente a su longitud correcta, en la práctica resultarán ser siempre demasiado cortos. 
· Corolario: Si los cortas largos, acabarán sobrando, lo que hará que de nuevo los cortes, curiosamente resultando que, al fin, resultan cortos. 
· Se obtiene el más variado surtido de nudos cuando se deshace un rollo de cable que con anterioridad se había enrollado con todo cuidado, a fin de que no se produjeran. 
· Si se necesitan cien resistencias para montar un determinado circuito, nunca habrá más de noventa y nueve en el almacén. 
· Siempre que falte una resistencia para completar el circuito, esta no existirá y no podrá ser reemplazada por ninguna combinación de otras existentes ni en serie ni en paralelo. 
· Un transistor que está protegido por un fusible ultrarrápido, en realidad no lo será, pues aquel saltará antes que el fusible, evitando que éste salte primero. 
· Los osciladores que deben cebarse espontáneamente, jamás arrancarán por sí solos. 
· Un circuito que no deba oscilar entrará espontáneamente en oscilación a la primera de cambio. 
· La garantía de calidad no existe. 
· Es inútil hacer un aparato a prueba de tontos, siempre existe un tonto capaz de saltarse cualquier protección. 
· La accesibilidad cuando se recuperan piezas pequeñas que se han caído de la mesa de trabajo, varía directamente con el tamaño de la pieza, e inversamente con su importancia para completar el trabajo empezado. 
· Los suministros necesarios para el experimento de ayer deben ser pedidos no más tarde de mañana al mediodía. 
· Los equipos tienden a funcionar mejor cuando se enchufan. 
· Ley Eléctrica de Pattison: Si un cable puede conectarse de dos formas distintas, la primera funde los plomos. 

Proyectos y diseño 
· En todo presupuesto el costo final excederá el gasto previsto por un factor de 3. 
· Si el modelo de prueba funciona perfectamente, el producto terminado jamás. 
· En un calculo matemático, todo error que pueda filtrarse, lo hará. Y será en el sentido que más daño haga en el calculo. 
· En cualquier calculo dado, la cifra que obviamente es la correcta, será la raíz del error. 
· Las valores siempre se indicaran en los términos menos usuales. Por ejemplo potencia en WPMPO, etc. 
· Las tolerancias se acumularan unidireccionalmente hacia la máxima dificultad del proyecto. 
· La probabilidad de omisión de un valor en un diagrama, es directamente proporcional a su importancia. 
· Las especificaciones de los fabricantes sobre el rendimiento se deben multiplicar por un factor igual a 0,5. 
· En especificaciones, la Ley de Murphy anula la ley de Ohm.

Pruebas 
· Componentes idénticos probados bajo condiciones idénticas no lo serán en la prueba final, después de haber sido armado el equipo. 
· Un oscilador auto-oscilante, no lo será. 
· Un oscilador controlado por cristal oscilará en una frecuencia distinta; si oscila. 
· Un circuito amplificador atenuara la señal de entrada. 
· Un transistor PNP se revelará como NPN. 
· Un circuito de seguridad destruirá otros. 
· Si un circuito no puede fallar, fallará.

Reflexiones de un Técnico desesperado. 

Abro, miro y toco 
con mi dedo ensalivado 
cunde el pánico en mi mente 
y ya estoy desesperado. 
Todo es tan frío e inerte 
nada indica, todo raro 
miro el circuito y el chasis, 
y pienso, que c. hago 
Respiro hondo y lo ataco 
tomo el tester, me preparo, 
pienso: quizás que de una lo mido 
y con suerte lo reparo. 
Pero nunca lo que mido, 
de entrada me da un aliento, 
al contrario, pasa el tiempo 
y al micro miro, sediento 
Lo cambio con mucho esmero 
y una duda me acomete, 
prendo un faso y fumando espero 
no haberlo cambiado al cohete 
Como indica el reglamento 
nunca es el micro divino 
¡como cambió la electrónica¡ 
¡tenés que ser adivino¡ 
Reparaciones 
· Una vez quitado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa, para revisar el fusible, se descubrirá que el cable de alimentación estaba desconectado. 
· Una vez colocado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa; encontrara debajo del diagrama, el fusible que quitó para revisar. 
· La probabilidad de que determinado componente sea la causa del problema aumenta en forma proporcional a la dificultad para reemplazarlo y a su precio; e inversamente a su disponibilidad. 
· Si puede localizar la pieza dañada, no tendrá herramientas para sacarla. Cuando logre sacarla, en la tienda de repuestos le dirán que no la tienen, pero que está pedida. Cuando por fin la consiga, descubrirá que no estaba dañada y no necesitaba cambiarla. 
· Si un trabajo se ha hecho mal, todo lo que haga para mejorarlo sólo lo empeorara. 
· Cualquier pieza al caer rodará al rincón menos accesible del taller. 
· La facilidad de localización de una pieza que ha caído al suelo es directamente proporcional a su tamaño e inversamente a su importancia para la terminación del trabajo. 
· Una herramienta caerá siempre donde pueda hacer mayor daño. (También conocida como la ley de la gravedad selectiva.) 
· Si tiene que comprobar, uno por uno, cierta cantidad de componentes de un circuito para localizar el que está defectuoso; ese será el ultimo de todos, sin importar el orden en que realice la comprobación. 
· Si es necesario retocar un ajuste, será el menos accesible. 
· De ser necesario el manual de servicio, no estará disponible. 
· Si dispone del manual de servicio, no lo necesitará. 
· Si consigue una fotocopia del diagrama, el problema se encuentra en la parte que quedo borrosa. 
· Los trabajos urgentísimos, y muy bien pagados, sólo llegan cuando usted ha aceptado un trabajo urgentísimo, pero mal pagado. 


de : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/chistes-algo-mas-1716/

saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 27, 2009)

a quien no le paso lo del soldador

*"La estupidez de uno es directamente proporcional al numero de personas que te estén observando en ese momento"*


*"Nunca se quema nada de lo que uno tiene recambio"*

*"Cuando varias cosas pueden fallar siempre fallará lo que cause mayor perjuicio"*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2021)

*LA LEY DE MURPHY*

**​
El 17 de Julio de 1990 en Los Ángeles (California) moría el hombre que enunció la ley que mas se cumple en el mundo, la 'Ley de Murphy'. Ese día llegaba al mundo Edward Aloysius Murphy. Nació en la Colonia Estadounidense del Canal de Panamá el 11 de Enero de 1918. Con el título de ingeniero aeroespacial se enroló en el ejército para asumir el entrenamiento de pilotos para la 'United States Army Air Corps', durante la guerra luchó en India, China y Birmania alcanzando el rango de Comandante. Al final de la guerra Murphy fue contratado por el Instituto de Tecnología de las Fuerzas Aéreas de los Estados Unidos en el centro de Investigación y Desarrollo de la Base Aérea Wright-Patterson. Murphy dirigía los experimentos de trineos de alta velocidad impulsados por cohetes y sus consecuencias en el ser humano. Cuando en 1949 la investigación sobre las consecuencias de las fuerzas G en el cuerpo humano pasaba de utilizar muñecos a voluntarios, Murphy refinó los procesos de calidad para evitar accidentes fatales. Pese a sus previsiones cuando el piloto John Paul Stapp fue lanzado en un cohete sobre rieles, los sensores electrónicos de esfuerzo en el frenado marcaron "0", Murphy revisó personalmente todo el sistema y descubrió que un operario había conectado los cables al revés. En la siguiente reunión de trabajo Murphy expresó, "-Había solo 2 posibilidades de conectarlo, bien o mal, y pese a ser un profesional calificado lo hizo mal" y luego agregó "-No hay caso, si algo puede salir mal, lo hará seguramente", nacía la ley de Murphy. Edward se basó en esto para diseñar un procedimiento de diseño preventivo y evitar que el éxito de un proceso productivo dependa de decisiones factibles de error, ya que estos ocurrirían seguramente. La ley se hizo pública en una conferencia de prensa dada por el propio piloto Stapp cuando declaró que le debía su vida a la aplicación del diseño preventivo de Murphy. Edward fue mas allá de su postulado inicial y siguió dictando leyes complementarias ya que sostenía que la perversión del universo no tiene límites y los torpes no descansan nunca. Murphy siguió con una brillante carrera en diseño aeroespacial siendo pieza fundamental en la fabricación de los asientos eyectores, el helicóptero Apache y los sistemas de seguridad del programa Apolo. Su ley fue ampliada por decenas de científicos e ingenieros que la aplicaron a la vida cotidiana y derivaron en la "Ley de Finagle" y el "Corolario de O'Toole", Murphy murió el 17 de Julio de 1990.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 14, 2021)

MasterofPupets dijo:


> a quien no le paso lo del soldador
> 
> *"La estupidez de uno es directamente proporcional al numero de personas que te estén observando en ese momento"
> 
> ...


Por eso siempre tengo paciencia


Fogonazo dijo:


> *LA LEY DE MURPHY*
> 
> *Ver el archivo adjunto 269717*​
> El 17 de Julio de 1990 en Los Ángeles (California) moría el hombre que enunció la ley que mas se cumple en el mundo, la 'Ley de Murphy'. Ese día llegaba al mundo Edward Aloysius Murphy. Nació en la Colonia Estadounidense del Canal de Panamá el 11 de Enero de 1918. Con el título de ingeniero aeroespacial se enroló en el ejército para asumir el entrenamiento de pilotos para la 'United States Army Air Corps', durante la guerra luchó en India, China y Birmania alcanzando el rango de Comandante. Al final de la guerra Murphy fue contratado por el Instituto de Tecnología de las Fuerzas Aéreas de los Estados Unidos en el centro de Investigación y Desarrollo de la Base Aérea Wright-Patterson. Murphy dirigía los experimentos de trineos de alta velocidad impulsados por cohetes y sus consecuencias en el ser humano. Cuando en 1949 la investigación sobre las consecuencias de las fuerzas G en el cuerpo humano pasaba de utilizar muñecos a voluntarios, Murphy refinó los procesos de calidad para evitar accidentes fatales. Pese a sus previsiones cuando el piloto John Paul Stapp fue lanzado en un cohete sobre rieles, los sensores electrónicos de esfuerzo en el frenado marcaron "0", Murphy revisó personalmente todo el sistema y descubrió que un operario había conectado los cables al revés. En la siguiente reunión de trabajo Murphy expresó, "-Había solo 2 posibilidades de conectarlo, bien o mal, y pese a ser un profesional calificado lo hizo mal" y luego agregó "-No hay caso, si algo puede salir mal, lo hará seguramente", nacía la ley de Murphy. Edward se basó en esto para diseñar un procedimiento de diseño preventivo y evitar que el éxito de un proceso productivo dependa de decisiones factibles de error, ya que estos ocurrirían seguramente. La ley se hizo pública en una conferencia de prensa dada por el propio piloto Stapp cuando declaró que le debía su vida a la aplicación del diseño preventivo de Murphy. Edward fue mas allá de su postulado inicial y siguió dictando leyes complementarias ya que sostenía que la perversión del universo no tiene límites y los torpes no descansan nunca. Murphy siguió con una brillante carrera en diseño aeroespacial siendo pieza fundamental en la fabricación de los asientos eyectores, el helicóptero Apache y los sistemas de seguridad del programa Apolo. Su ley fue ampliada por decenas de científicos e ingenieros que la aplicaron a la vida cotidiana y derivaron en la "Ley de Finagle" y el "Corolario de O'Toole", Murphy murió el 17 de Julio de 1990.


Todo lo que puede morir eventualmente morirá debió agregar, pero esto era obvio e inteligente el.


----------

